# Polishing Wheels



## Olza23

Hi

I am wondering what peoples thoughts are on these conical/foam polishers from ebay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4X-Car-P...525095?hash=item5947d97d67:g:hgMAAOSwNvBeaHj7

Are these rubbish? Should I just persevere with hand polishing?

This is just an example but I am wanting to try and find a reputable brand that sell something similar. This will be going into my drill as I don't have a proper machine polisher.

These is my wheel I am trying to correct:










Thanks in advance


----------



## Christian6984

I got some cheap ones off ebay for a mates car (scroll down to the end of the post for before/after) didn't really take any pictures of the parts they missed though. They did an ok job on the bits they could reach, they struggled with the tight corners of the spokes and had to go in by hand. I think to get to them by machine would require a tiny foam piece with the rotary attachments. That being pretty much the most stained part on those wheels is where it would have been handy and the foam cones were too large to get in, force wasnt the answer or to bend the end of the cone either as the attachment just snapped somewhere within the cone. the large middle sections of the spokes are probably the bit you can do by hand easily and relatively quickly. Sorry its not a solution but probably worth saying its not the product to help you much even if they are only a few quid

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410109

https://www.amazon.co.uk/WINOMO-3PC...keywords=polishing+cone&qid=1605386313&sr=8-5


----------



## pina07

Hi, APS do good quality polishing cones for drills. Excel detailing do them but I think they are sold out at the moment. 
Regards 
Paul


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine

The APS cones are also available from in2detailing.

If you want larger cones, Clean your Car has Shine Mate cones in two versions - one for a rotary polisher, one for a drill. They are then available in different grades of foam.


----------



## broncoupe

Just tidied up the wheels on a DAX cobra polished finish but someone had used chemical on them 
I used a Mothers Powerball brought the Mirror effect back to a reasonable level
easily


----------



## straight6hatch

I've got laquer painted wheels on my BMW 140i. They had suffered quite badly from bad car washing (as had most of the car when I got it!). I got a set of 3 cheap cones that I used on my drill with some success. They definitely brightened the wheels up but I think the swirls were too deep for the cone to get them perfect. Definitely worth the £10 or so I paid though. Ceramic coated after so a job done for a few years


----------



## \Rian

My 3sdm 0.05's were 2 years old and the ceramic coating was dropping of so I decontaminated and polished using a blur cone and sonax profiline perfect finish. they came out great




























Mine was from Aliexpress £3 but I tend to order stuff I don't need in anticipation for when I do need it, delivery time is 30 days+


----------



## Olza23

Thanks for all your replies much appreciated


----------

